# Puppy Love - Little Kisses



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh! How cute!!! They look adorable together.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... what a cute capture, they do look like they are smooching.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the way you groom them <3


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_If they decide to get married, remember that I am a wedding photographer! They are just too cute together.
_


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

these babies are beautiful! I love love love the color of them!!! Congratulations on a beautiful shot!!:cow:


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _If they decide to get married, remember that I am a wedding photographer! They are just too cute together.
> _


Dad says they are married. Maybe I should have them photographed as a married couple. LOL


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Fantastic pics. Just sooooo cute.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Awww...so sweet.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

This is a sweet picture!!! Totally adorable!!!!


----------

